# itune ne donne aucune info sur mon ipad2



## maxxeuros (25 Janvier 2012)

mon ipad2 ne démarrait plus après une restauration de tous les reglages. je suis passé en mode DFU pour le restaurer ça na pa marché. 
mais a present il demarre mais il n'affiche que l'image du cable dirigé vers le logo de itune sur l'ecran. 
itune le detecte mais ne donne aucune info sur l'ipad c'est ecrit comme suit:
Nom: Ipad
Capacité: N/D
Version du logiciel: N/D
Numéro de serie: N/D 
je sais plus quoi faire.
aidez moi s'il vous plait.
merci


----------



## Cédric74 (25 Janvier 2012)

Une fois relié à Itunes, il faut peut-être cliquer (encore) sur restaurer. Un n° d'erreur va apparaître (sans doute). J'ai eu ce problème hier, et si j'ai bien compris il y a quelque chose qui entrave la liaison avec les serveurs d'itunes ce qui empêche la restauration du système de l'Ipad. C'est le n° de l'erreur qui détermine qui bloque et la solution au problème (ça peut être un pare-feu, le jailbreak qui veut rester là...).
Je me suis servi de cette page : http://support.apple.com/kb/ts1275?viewlocale=fr_FR
Et surtout du point 4 sur les réglages de sécurité et le fichier Hosts.


----------

